# Pft Micro coils - here's a macro coil!



## Derick (10/10/13)

I think it is 326Ohm - should produce some good vapour from 220v
​


----------



## ET (10/10/13)

planning on making your own disco smoke machine?


----------



## Derick (10/10/13)

hehe, check out this video

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/10/13)

bwahaha brilliant!


----------



## Gizmo (10/10/13)

hahaha that's absolutely brilliant! It's exactly the same concept. Same technology behind it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (10/10/13)

freakin awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and yeah that guys tuts and reviews are awesome


----------

